# 12-volt power under the dash



## 04f250xlt (Feb 10, 2006)

2004 f250 SuperCab

I am looking to run a set of LEDS in my back window, I want to use power from under the dash rather then pulling from the battery, I have already tapped the Cig Lighter to run the front LEDS..

Is there any 12volt unused power source under the dash that I can tap into??
I don’t care if its only on with the ignition or not..


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

SERIES SUPER DUTY 2002 -2005 
KEY T-HARNESS IMMOBILIZER 
N/A FD-1 (2002-2005 ONLY) N/A 
PART COLOR LOCATION DIAGRAM 
12 VOLT CONSTANT YELLOW (+) and LIGHT GREEN/PURPLE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER DARK GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 WHITE/YELLOW or RED/LIGHT GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 RED/BLACK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 GRAY/YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 DARK BLUE/LIGHT GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) BROWN (+) @ HEADLIGHT SWITCH 
POWER LOCK See NOTE *1 
POWER UNLOCK See NOTE *1 26500_F-SERIES-SUPER-DUTY_FORD GEM WAKE UP DIAGRAM II.pdf 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE PINK/BLACK (+) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
DOOR TRIGGER BLACK/LIGHT BLUE (+) IN EITHER KICK PANEL 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION USE DOOR TRIGGER, Requires Part #775 Relay 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN DARK BLUE (-) @ STEERING COLUMN HARNESS or VSM, See NOTE *2 
TACH Any wire that is NOTE RED/LIGHT GREEN, See NOTE *3 @ IGNITON COILS 
WAIT TO START LIGHT See NOTE *4 
BRAKE LIGHT GREEN (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL


----------



## 04f250xlt (Feb 10, 2006)

dzrick;439795 said:


> SERIES SUPER DUTY 2002 -2005
> KEY T-HARNESS IMMOBILIZER
> N/A FD-1 (2002-2005 ONLY) N/A
> PART COLOR LOCATION DIAGRAM
> ...


Fantastic, thanks for the post. Maybe my trifocals aren't cutting it anymore because I don't see any lines in the note that references unused, empty, accessible, ignition only, or free


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry man,

I don't know if there are any unused but you could check your fusebox.

These would be on only when the ignition is and shows color and location,

ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 GRAY/YELLOW (+) ( IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS )

ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 DARK BLUE/LIGHT GREEN (+) ( IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS )

Then you've got this.

12 VOLT CONSTANT YELLOW (+) and LIGHT GREEN/PURPLE (+) (IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS )

Wire in a fuse, a switch and you should be good to go.

I'm a chevy guy, just trying to help.:salute:


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Maybe a way easier way for ya - Autozone or who ever sells a piggy back fuse - basically a part that plugs into a fuse location but allows you to run two seperate fused circuits. the part has a pigtail, run that to a switch and from the switch to the light - bingo.

i never really like splicing into wires, always potential for problems.

Or if you want to spend some coin, get the uppfitter switches and relay - about $145, factory switches.

We run the plow lite toggle switch, aux power to spreader, spreader lite and strobe lites thru the upfitter switches, it's almost easier to wire.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

you don't happen to have the auxillary switches do you? if so you could just wire straight into them


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

The auxiliry switch wires aren't at the switches, the switches actually go to a relay. The power leads for the switches are above the fuse box on trucks thru 07 and below the steering wheel on the 08's. They seemed to have changed the color coding over the years but I've always seen the wires held together with tape that has the wiring code on it....


----------

